# Hello All!



## shawny-porny (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello all!
New member here, i live in Wrexham, North Wales.
Drive a 1986 VW T3 Westfalia 'Club Joker'.
Bought 4.5 years ago in Germany. (I imported a few, as a hobby!).
Love wild camping and chilled ouy sites!
No doubt i'll put a few posts on here.

Shawn.


----------



## cipro (Aug 28, 2008)

nice one and welcome


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 28, 2008)

welcome to you an interesting name i am sure we will wheedle the reason for it out of you soon


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello Fella, nice to have you on the forum


----------



## Tops (Aug 29, 2008)

*Hi*

Hi Shawn and welcome, hope you enjoy the site

Tops


----------



## shawny-porny (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks you lot.
You dont want to know how i got my name, make you all blush!
Shawn


----------



## shawny-porny (Aug 29, 2008)

All i'll say is i got it from the Wildside of life!


----------



## shawny-porny (Aug 29, 2008)

Now i'm blushing!!


----------



## Trevor (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi and welcome shawny porny,
Methinks you are a porn star.


----------



## Belgian (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome in the madhouse of wilding,
I wonder what the second of your name covers (or uncovers ?)


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 29, 2008)

***** said:


> Come out of your shell and dont be shy



you dont mean a plumber with a big wrench come to fix a ladies washer do you *****


----------



## shawny-porny (Sep 1, 2008)

I 'Came Out' of my shell many  year ago if you know what i mean! Lol!


----------

